# GESTIÓN DEL AGUA > Vertidos >  Greenpeace publica el informe: La permisividad de la Unión Europea ante la contaminación química

## Salut

> *Greenpeace publica el informe: La permisividad de la Unión Europea ante la contaminación química*
> 
> Greenpeace ha hecho público hoy el informe La permisividad de la Unión Europea ante la contaminación química. El caso del nonilfenol, síntoma del fracaso en la aplicación de las leyes europeas, en el que se evalúa el grado de aplicación y la efectividad de las leyes europeas para combatir la contaminación química. La organización ecologista ha investigado los avances en los objetivos de la Directiva Marco de Aguas para terminar con el nonilfenol (NP). 
> 
> *El nonilfenol es sustancia química muy peligrosa, que actúa como un disruptor hormonal y que presenta amenazas concretas para la fertilidad humana y animal*. Por estas razones fue identificado por la UE en 2001 como sustancia peligrosa prioritaria. La directiva establece para este tipo de sustancias un objetivo de eliminación progresiva de sus emisiones. Además, en 2003 la UE prohibió la comercialización, y la mayoría de los usos del nonilfenol y etoxilatos de nonilfenol (NPE), como tales o en preparados con un contenido superior al 0,1%. El seguimiento se ha hecho en cinco Estados miembros de la Unión Europea (UE): Alemania, Eslovaquia, España, Reino Unido y República Checa.
> 
> *La investigación documenta los elevados niveles de emisiones de NP al ecosistema acuático* y la existencia de datos de monitorización que demuestran concentraciones cercanas a los máximos niveles permitidos. 
> 
> Sin embargo, se ha detectado que en todos los países estudiados, las autoridades competentes obvian el problema y no adoptan medidas dirigidas a solucionarlo.
> ...


http://iagua.es/2010/05/greenpeace-p...acion-quimica/

----------

